# Free Speeds And Feed Calculator! Not An Endorsement Just Handy And Free!



## Alittlerusty (Nov 6, 2015)

Niagara cutters send these sliding calculators out for free ( helps get u in the ballpark for what will work) no purchase necessary just go to there website and give them a place to send it basically


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I found the specific link.
http://www.niagaracutter.com/techinfo/common_mat/index.html

Daryl
MN


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordered before they exclude amateurs


----------



## planeflyer21 (Nov 7, 2015)

I ordered one also.  What a great tool!


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 7, 2015)

I also ordered one. 
Let's observe that Niagra also makes good cutters.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 7, 2015)

Be aware that the speeds and feeds shown on the calculator are for production machines with proper flood coolant or mist.  Try matching these speeds and feeds on a flimsy home shop machine dabbing a little oil on, or occasionally giving it a spritz with a spray bottle is going to wear your cutters out prematurely.   Speed and Feed charts are made by tooling manufacturers, who obviously want to sell tooling.  A production shop can balance the increased cost of running max speeds and feeds against the increased productivity.  For a home shop guy cutting these speeds down considerably may serve your wallet by a noticeable amount.  I have had a few of these slide speed and feeds charts over the years, they are largely ignored at home, because even a tight BP clone will scare the crap out of me run that hard.  The machine is too flexible, I don't have flood coolant or continuous mist.  YMMV, this is just a heads up for a newbie who thinks their bench top lathe or mill can match these cutting rates, they probably could till something broke or the chatter scared you off.   

cheers
michael


----------



## Alittlerusty (Nov 8, 2015)

Doubleeboy is correct that these numbers r for production machining but with a little experimenting u can figure out what range your machine can work at whether it just a nibbler or a mega muncher. For me as a beginner it really opened my eyes on how the same endmill performs in different materials at different speeds.


----------



## Hidyn (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you! Taking doubleeboys advice into account, this is still a good comparitive chart.


----------



## carlquib (Nov 10, 2015)

You don't have to use the speed that the chart specifies. I usually use a conservative surface speed but still use the calculator to figure out my tool rpm and feed to get my desired chip load . You don't have to push the tools like a production environment requires.


Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic!


----------



## Str8jacket (Nov 11, 2015)

My machine cant even reach the spindle speed advised by some of my inserts! 1200rpm isnt enough. Has had me head scratching a bit lately


----------



## buddy3223 (Nov 12, 2015)

Alittlerusty said:


> View attachment 113835
> View attachment 113834
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. I ordered one and received it today.  It is for flood coolant but will be handy to get you in ballpark.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Nov 17, 2015)

Just got mine yesterday afternoon. I like the clear envelope. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Nov 27, 2015)

Got mine as well.  Thanks for the headsup!

I also passed this on to some machinist friends locally, who have also received theirs.


----------

